# Let's talk snow



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This record breaking heat is killing me, bring on the snow!
Let's hear some guesses.
Will it snow before the end of the archery hunt or before the end of one of the other upcoming seasons. 
It would have probably been easier to do a poll but I'd rather see who's making the guesses.
Let's see some specific dates on when you think it'll snow at or below the 8,000' mark for the first time this fall.

I'll guess Oct. 3rd


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oct 3rds a good guess. That was about the same date as last year up north. I'm going to say the heat will persist a bit longer this year and guess we won't see snow until the rifle deer hunt. Specific date being Oct 21st.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

September 28th


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I am also DONE with the heat. BRING ON THE SNOW. Sept 27th


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

A couple of inches the night of September 26th would be quite nice.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Below the 8000' mark where?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Below the 8000' mark where?


Anywhere in Utah!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

September 28th then.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

September 20.------SS


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oct. 9


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I am going with October 2


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm thinking October 4


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sept 23


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Anywhere in Utah?*



middlefork said:


> Below the 8000' mark where?


Yeah where? I ptarmigan hunt at 11,500'. It snows kinda early there.

.


----------



## 3rd times a charm (Aug 27, 2017)

September 19


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

At this point I would even take a few inches of rain from Texas to cool it off a bit, as for snow it will be a later first snow this year, thinking after October 10th. Last year though we got hit around Sep 22nd if memory serves, I remember coming back over Wolf Creek in a white out.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup, done with this heat. October 19th, 3 inches in the Uintas.8)


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

No snow till February 2018, not giving an exact date, but I would be fine if we got rain till then.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

stillhunterman said:


> Yup, done with this heat. October 19th, 3 inches in the Uintas.8)


Sounds perfect for my Vernon Tag!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

October 12th...the ice queen's birthday. Honestly we've had the first snowfall several times on her birthday since we moved here. She must be able to control the weather.....


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

since I am an expert in snow and am often asked... I will give my standard answer to snow questions - I have never been wrong.
1. we will get some
2. it will be white.
3. it will be cold.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> This record breaking heat is killing me, bring on the snow!
> Let's hear some guesses.
> Will it snow before the end of the archery hunt or before the end of one of the other upcoming seasons.
> It would have probably been easier to do a poll but I'd rather see who's making the guesses.
> ...


I'm hoping a couple weeks later, it hurts my mountain duck hunting when it snows before opening weekend.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

There's still snow above 8,000 in the Uintas.

I haven't had the privilege of hunting in snow in a very long time...I hunt at lower elevations though.

Last time I hunted in snow was 2012 I believe and it was the last weekend of the rifle deer season.

I'll be optimistic and say Oct.6th this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> since I am an expert in snow and am often asked... I will give my standard answer to snow questions - I have never been wrong.
> 1. we will get some
> 2. it will be white.
> 3. it will be cold.


love it

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh I thought this was a Game of Thrones thread -)O(-

I would bet that it will snow a week before the General Season opener in the high country.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I say Sept. 15th :mrgreen:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> This record breaking heat is killing me, bring on the snow!
> Let's hear some guesses.
> Will it snow before the end of the archery hunt or before the end of one of the other upcoming seasons.
> It would have probably been easier to do a poll but I'd rather see who's making the guesses.
> ...


Nice try but the OP said at or below 8000'. i think the snow line today was like 9500'


----------



## Viper1zer0 (Sep 16, 2015)

12k was hit hard last night with snow below the 10k mark on north slope


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Snow on mirror lake hwy. today. That's below 8000


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hoopermat said:


> Snow on mirror lake hwy. today. That's below 8000


Depends on where you're at on the hiway, like passed Trial lake...it's over 10k:mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think we may get some Sept. snow below 8,000'. Next week's storm is expected to be colder.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's looking more and more like it ridge. Early onset of cold weather is good with me, it's been a long hot summer...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Yeah, it's looking more and more like it ridge. Early onset of cold weather is good with me, it's been a long hot summer...


Agreed! It was a nippy one this morning up here in the high country. Feels more like Oct.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Mirror lake highway was blanketed with snow


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There was snow up Millcreek yesterday morning. Below 8000 ft.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i bet it is coming down up there now !!!!!!!!!!!!! i am going to get up in it on Thursday and see what is moving around. Hope everybody is still working so i can have the mountain to my self and sling some arrows around


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This autumn is here with an early vengeance. Went from low 90s during the day and mid-60s at night in southern Utah a week ago to forecasted daytime highs in the 50s and below freezing at night this Thursday.

Maybe my Plan A location for mule deer won't be too low after all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess I don't get too excited about snow in mid September. More of a pain with it being pretty wet and making access difficult with muddy roads.

I do enjoy the cooler temperatures of fall and love the bright blue skies with just a hint of crispness in the air. But I can do without snow until November.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I got snowed on Friday night at around 8400 ft. It didn't stick around past about 10 A.M. but it was enough to keep the vegetation wet all day.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

it should help the rut as well , get the big guys moving more right?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

cdbright said:


> it should help the rut as well , get the big guys moving more right?


Well look at it this way. If you knew the only time you were going to get lucky was a 4-6 week period between September and October would you let any kind of weather hold you back?

Granted they may be more active during the hours you can hunt them with cooler weather they certainly don't wait for the snow to fall to get busy.

Have fun playing in the snow!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Sept 25th

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Snowing in Tooele right now.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like Sept. 21st is the winner. Pretty close to the same time as last year.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like Sept. 21st is the winner. Pretty close to the same time as last year.


Oh no there was snow on the ground Sept 14th in the uintas


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Oh no there was snow on the ground Sept 14th in the uintas


Ya, at about 9,000'. 

It sure wasn't below 8,000' until now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Snow on suncrest drive this morning, that's down to 6,000' feet.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Looks like Sept. 21st is the winner. Pretty close to the same time as last year.


I claim unofficial victory.------SS


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Off by two days! I demand a recount as I surely couldn't have lost a game of pure chance.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Still none up here...just rain, rain, and more rain! Throw in my wife's chest cold and we might not get out moose hunting this weekend after all. Enjoy the snow guys, and go get me some horn porn!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

well , bad update as i had to go to mexico for work and had no time to slip up there to hunt, now i am in Vegas for work until next Thursday and then off to MI for a wedding, looks like it will be the following weekend before i can get up there to hunt and it seems the rut is under way. 

Good luck to you guys who have the time to go get em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sp700twin (Mar 8, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> Ya, at about 9,000'.
> 
> It sure wasn't below 8,000' until now.


Actually there was snow on the ground on HWY 150 running north of the Bear River Lodge all the way to the Wyoming stateline on 9/15. Sections of the highway drop below 8,000'. Our cabin near the Bear River Lodge is at 8,300' and had almost 2 inches. Lower along the highway it was on the ground but not sticking to the road.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I did say "anywhere" in Utah, so technically the 15th is the winner. 
Although when I started the O.P., I was referring to a more widespread snow coverage. I was up on the mountain just South of the Bear River Lodge by about 20-30 miles on the 15th and the snowline there was definitely at or above 9,000'.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I still can't understand why anyone wants snow in September.-O,-
Nothing but wet and muddy and today's visibility completely sucked.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I still can't understand why anyone wants snow in September.-O,-
> Nothing but wet and muddy and today's visibility completely sucked.


Agreed!
I'll take clear, dry weather (without wind) any day of the week.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm on top of monte crisco there is at least 5-6 inches of snow


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

How do you guys think this snow will effect the deer for the muzz hunt? I typically hunt archery and don't even think about the snow, but curious what everyone's thoughts are. Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It wont change a thing unless it puts down 2+ feet of the white stuff.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll guess the first snowfall this year 2018 will be September 28th....


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Be nice if it snows the 28th, I hate hunting deer in hot weather.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’d be ok with that but want real snow...not white rain that turns everything to mud with no help in hunting.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

bring on the snow, need a rut bump as next Friday is approaching fast. I cant hunt after Friday until Oct 6th when i can use my rifle:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:, this multi season rules and all hahahahah


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I had one bull last weekend thinking it was mid-September! He had a group of 15-16 cows and was bugling, covered in mud and chasing the poor satellite and spike away at every turn.

Apparently he was the only one because after they busted us on a stalk, the only Elk we saw were solo or small groups of cows and never heard another bugle.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm looking into my crystal ball and it says that it is not going to snow this year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I had one bull last weekend thinking it was mid-September! He had a group of 15-16 cows and was bugling, covered in mud and chasing the poor satellite and spike away at every turn.
> 
> Apparently he was the only one because after they busted us on a stalk, the only Elk we saw were solo or small groups of cows and never heard another bugle.


How's about you tell me where them cows are so I can fling an arrow in their direction?

I had a bull doing the same thing, he was screaming yesterday morning, ready to do battle, had cows with him too. I was going to take one too until a couple guys walked in from uphill, blowing their scent right into 'em and blew them out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm looking into my crystal ball and it says that it is not going to snow this year.


Where's my "dislike" button? :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Where's my "dislike" button? :mrgreen:


Oh, I don't like it any better than you do.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Oh, I don't like it any better than you do.


I'm not a cold weather person.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ray said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > I had one bull last weekend thinking it was mid-September! He had a group of 15-16 cows and was bugling, covered in mud and chasing the poor satellite and spike away at every turn.
> ...


If I knew I'd have done the same. They blew out of the area and to where they went I do not know.

I just hope they come back in time for rifle season


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just hope it doesn't come on Sept. 26-28th. The 24th would be ok but I'm guessing is may not come until early Oct. this year. How about Oct. 2nd.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I really don’t know why you guys want to jinx the winter. Anything before mid October is just a teaser.
Me October 20👌


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

If I were feeling lucky I'd say the night of September 25.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I got no idea when it's coming nor will I speculate but I'd love some snow. I think we need another winter like '07. At least 75% of that.


----------

